# Wherever you go, Whatever you do.....



## asumi

Please anyone help me, What can I say these in Japanese "Wherever you go, Whatever you do, Whatever it takes, I will always be here for you"?

Thank you in advance,

Ps. I don't want it to be too dramatic tho


----------



## lammn

asumi said:


> What can I say these in Japanese "Wherever you go, Whatever you do, Whatever it takes, I will always be here for you"?


 
(Insert your friend's Japanese name here)がどこに行こうとも、何をしようとも、どんなことでも、いつもそばにいるよ。



asumi said:


> Ps. I don't want it to be too dramatic tho


 
I'm afraid it's very difficult for the Japanese translation to be not dramatic, because most Japanese people will not say such kind of things.


----------



## Uttanasana

Minor correction...

きみがどこに行こうと、何をしようと、どんなこと*をして*でも、いつもそばにいるよ。



> I'm afraid it's very difficult for the Japanese translation to be not  dramatic, because most Japanese people will not say such kind of things.



Totally agree.


----------



## PrimeNumberMan

asumi said:


> Please anyone help me, What can I say these in Japanese "Wherever you go, Whatever you do, Whatever it takes, I will always be *here* *for *you"?



あなたがどこに行こうとも、ここであなたの帰りを待ってます　？？？
or あなたのそばにいます　？？？

What the original English means? 
What "here" means? 
What "for" not "with" means?

Will "here" be the same place even when the man has gone some place else?
Or "here" means "beside you"?

"*Whatever it takes*" might be another issue.

I think "ここにとどまって、あなたがいつか必ず私の元に返ってきてくれることを信じて、この場所で、あなたの帰りを待っていますからね。たとえあなたが今はどこへ行ってしまおうとも、あなたが何をしようとも、たとえどんなに（あなたの帰りが長く)かかろうとも、(or たとえどんなに待つことが大変で苦痛に満ちていようが）、待ってるからね。" is the interpretation of that English.


----------



## Uttanasana

I will always be *here* *for *you

 If you translate this literally, it would be 

 （私は）きみのためにいつもここにいる。

 Depending on the context, it could be あなたのそばにいる (if the speaker is  saying this right beside the person) or いつもここにいる (if the listener is  already far from the speaker or about to go away from the speaker).

To be safe, いつもここにいる would be neutral. (And I prefer to omit 「きみのために」as  it makes it sounds condescending and already understood.)



PrimeNumberMan said:


> I think "ここにとどまって、あなたがいつか必ず私の元に返ってきてくれることを信じて、この場所で、あなたの帰りを待っていますからね。たとえあなたが今はどこへ行ってしまおうとも、あなたが何をしようとも、たとえどんなに（あなたの帰りが長く)かかろうとも、(or たとえどんなに待つことが大変で苦痛に満ちていようが）、待ってるからね。" is the interpretation of that English.



Well depending on the context behind it, your interpretation can be correct. No offence, but we don't know the whole story, so it would be a bit risky to add too much unknown information.  Maybe Asumi can clarify this. 

"*Whatever it takes*" is たとえ何をしなくてはいけないとしても so colloquially I prefer to say たとえ何をしてでも。


----------



## PrimeNumberMan

Uttanasana said:


> I will always be *here* *for *you
> 
> If you translate this literally, it would be
> 
> （私は）きみのためにいつもここにいる。
> 
> Depending on the context, it could be あなたのそばにいる (if the speaker is  saying this right beside the person) or いつもここにいる (if the listener is  already far from the speaker or about to go away from the speaker).
> 
> To be safe, いつもここにいる would be neutral. (And I prefer to omit 「きみのために」as  it makes it sounds condescending and already understood.)
> 
> 
> 
> Well depending on the context behind it, your interpretation can be correct. No offence, but we don't know the whole story, so it would be a bit risky to add too much unknown information.  Maybe Asumi can clarify this.
> 
> "*Whatever it takes*" is たとえ何をしなくてはいけないとしても so colloquially I prefer to say たとえ何をしてでも。



I understand your point, but if these two are at the same place, it still remains some confusion, I think.
たとえば
日本人の男子学生がタイへ留学し、タイ人の女性と恋に落ちた。しかし日本人学生は日本に帰ることになり、その別れのシーン。バンコク空港で、タイ人の女性が、日本の男性に向かって、「あなたがどこへ行こうとも、私はあなたのためにいつもhereにいるからね。」
と言ったとします。

「あなたがどこへ行こうとも（実際は日本）、私はあなたのためにいつも、あなたのそばにいるからね。」と訳すと、この女性はこれから日本男子といっしょに日本に来ることになり、
「あなたがどこへ行こうとも、私はあなたのためにいつも、タイ（here)にいるからね(＝タイで待ってるからね）」と訳すと、この二人は当面は分かれて暮らすことになり、

瀬を早（はや）み　岩にせかるる　滝川（たきがは）の
　　　われても末（すゑ）に　逢はむとぞ思ふ

とでも訳すことになるんではないか、と言うのが私の今回の主義主張ですが、英語で表しきらんのですわ。

オリジナルポスターasumiさんに聞くのが唯一の正しい答えでしょうが、hereを「そば」に訳すのに抵抗があるのです。

もし、「あなたがどこに行こうが、あなたのそばにいます。」、つまり、「あなたがどこに行こうが、ずっとあなたについて行きます」「あなたがどこに行こうが、ずっとあなたにお供いたします。」ってな文面を英語で言うのに、I will always be *here* *for *you　と言うのかしら、と「語学的な」疑問を持った次第です。（asumiさんはnon-native English speakerの可能性もあるので、英語の意味を議論するのは適切な態度でないのかも知れません。そうであったら、ごめんなさい。）


----------



## Uttanasana

PrimeNumberMan,

I see your point, but didn't I say:



> (if the listener is  already far from the speaker or *about to go away from the speaker*)


 i.e. the situation you described...So I'd say:

君がどこに行こうと、何をしようと、どんなことをしてでも、僕はいつでもここにいる。

Would be okay in any of the situations we are talking about (i.e. if they are together or apart or WILL BE apart).


I have a feeling that asumi is looking for a simple, one line expression that he can use right away, so it would probably be better to keep it simple, unless we can interview him the details, or he asks for more in depth explanations.


----------



## PrimeNumberMan

Uttanasana said:


> PrimeNumberMan,
> 
> I see your point, but didn't I say:
> 
> 
> So I'd say:
> 
> 君がどこに行こうと、何をしようと、どんなことをしてでも、僕はいつでもここにいる。
> 
> Would be okay in any of the situations we are talking about (i.e. if they are together or apart or WILL BE apart).
> 
> 
> I have a feeling that asumi is looking for a simple, one line expression that he can use right away, so it would probably be better to keep it simple, unless we can interview him the details, or he asks for more in depth explanations.



Thank you, for your comment, Uttanasana
We had better wait for あすみさんの返事.

BTW, I somehow think あすみ　is a woman, because I imagine somehow あずみ. So the situation becomes opposite.

One thing which is worth while to know for Japanese learners is, that a man's way of speech and a woman's way of speech is different in Japanese.
In some languages like English, men's speech and women's speech is the same, but in Japanese, it isn't.

So I would like to ask asumi which gender is the speaker in your original question?


----------



## asumi

Thanks everyone for your kind.  

Sorry for my bad, I'm not even mentioned about my gender, then make you guys confused.

I'm a woman, I want to say it to my Japanese boyfriend.


----------



## Uttanasana

Ah PrimeNumberMan was right. 

Then

1) If you mean to say "I' will be here BESIDE YOU", then

（あなたor your bf name）がどこに行こうと、何をしようと、どんなことをしてでも、（私は）ずっとあなたのそばにいるよ。

2) If you mean to say "I will be RIGHT HERE WAITHING FOR YOU"

（あなたor your bf name）がどこに行こうと、何をしようと、どんなことをしてでも、（私は）ずっとここでまってるよ。



I also learnt a lesson; I shouldn't assume the gender of the speaker when giving a suggestion... Thanks.


----------

